
STEM characters in films reinforce racial and gender stereotypes - thanatropism
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-07512-9
======
tomtompl
Nature.com and really, really a clickbaity title :/

~~~
juanuys
Is this website frowned-upon? I'd really like to know :-)

